

How Twitter and Facebook Make Us More Productive - dnaquin
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/02/st_essay_distraction

======
Roridge
I totally agree, taking a break to read Twitter, NH and others clears my head,
I go back to a problem feeling less buried, and I might have learnt something
new too.

Ok, sure, often I only learnt that someone's cat just jumped in a box, but it
works for me.

